# Car Chem - worth a punt?



## Gafferinc

Anyone else seen the latest offer from Car Chem? Mystery box Xmas special - 6 x 500ml bottles for £9.99 or 6 x 1litre bottles for £14.99.

Tempted, but refers to possibly including old stock, so not sure what I'd end up with. 

Thoughts?

Gaff


----------



## nbray67

Gafferinc said:


> Anyone else seen the latest offer from Car Chem? Mystery box Xmas special - 6 x 500ml bottles for £9.99 or 6 x 1litre bottles for £14.99.
> 
> Tempted, but refers to possibly including old stock, so not sure what I'd end up with.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Gaff


Hmmm, just seen this and I'm going to go for the 6 x 1tr mystery for £14.99 as i seems a no brainer.

I'll let you know what I end up with.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JonnyW

Also got the £14.99 kit, with a free Hydro something or other.. Worth a go.


----------



## Gafferinc

Did you find any discount codes?


----------



## Chrisxtype

Good stuff, just brought 2 lots @ 14.99


----------



## RCCampus

Might consider the 1L kit, sounds like very good value potentially


----------



## tosh

Thanks, just ordered


----------



## washingitagain

Looks very good value so will have a punt. When I looked before I got the popup for the free hydrocoat but it won't popup again - anyone have the code?


----------



## Lexus-is250

washingitagain said:


> Looks very good value so will have a punt. When I looked before I got the popup for the free hydrocoat but it won't popup again - anyone have the code?


There you go









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

Thanks!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Gunna give this a go too!


----------



## kingswood

used them a few times. iron off is good, wasnt impressed with the latest spray sealent but maybe user error. 

either way ordered 2 boxes for xmas


----------



## nbray67

6 x 1ltrs for £17.98 delivered incl 100ml Hydrocoat must be worth a punt.

Order placed.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Disregard


----------



## great gonzo

Great deal this!!
Most of us have used CarChem even if you haven’t ordered direct, I believe they create for the trade. 

Gonz.


----------



## Bill58

Just ordered the 6x1litre deal. Can't go far wrong at that price!


----------



## Kenan

Been browsing their website and there are few products below £10 in the 500ml let alone the 1l sizes. I told myself I don't need any more products, I lied order incoming 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

The two son in laws and myself have just ordered and will swap out whatever we need. I ordered 6 x 1ltr bottles in the black Friday sale last week. Think I've got quite enough to see me through for a few years

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

I ordered 2 x 1L deals last night. That is a couple of xmas pressies sorted.

As said higher up, it's difficult to find much for less than a tenner each, so whatever you get it's gong to be good value.

Depending on the format they arrive in, I may mix, match or pilfer


----------



## cole_scirocco

Has anybody received theirs yet?


----------



## BTS

Cole_E91 said:


> Has anybody received theirs yet?


I just had a text to say mine is with DHL and will be delivered on Monday


----------



## cole_scirocco

Ah okay, no message in regards to mine yet, probably be similar thing Monday. I'm off all next week and want ittttttttt.


----------



## Lexus-is250

One of the son in laws has got theirs today. Must say I think he has done very well.
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Lexus-is250 said:


> One of the son in laws has got theirs today. Must say I think he has done very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


There no telling the Mrs it might be a xmas present for her with that packaging 

Great selection of products for the money, can't wait for mine to turn up.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Mine turned up today, just had a quick look in the 2 boxes.
Looks like everyone might be getting waterless wash and wax...

I didn't get anything for wheels, but both boxes had some leather cleaner in there. they're for presents anyway, just need to work out how to distribute them now.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I tried their Super Suds recently. Unimpressed. Would look elsewhere... you need more than advertised otherwise you get zero bubbles and its not slippery. If you use it at a strength so it performs it strips my gyeon wet coat. I'm saving it for a stripping wash only.


----------



## wayne451

I must say that the new labels on the 5 bottles to the left look pretty naff.

I have lots of Car-Chem stuff with their previous labelling (as per the bottle on the right) and it’s generally good stuff. As a bang per buck I don’t think they can be beaten. 

Great offer 6l of different products for £14.99!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Is a tempting offer certainly, I'd likely end up with 5l of stuff I don't typically use tho (like waterless or heavy but polish).

Anyone gone for the equivalent VP offer?


----------



## minimadmotorman

Bit disappointed with mine but got a couple of good items so can't complain too much.

Would I buy it again? Probably not.


----------



## Andyblue

minimadmotorman said:


> Bit disappointed with mine but got a couple of good items so can't complain too much.
> 
> Would I buy it again? Probably not.


That's a shame, what did you get ?


----------



## washingitagain

wayne451 said:


> I must say that the new labels on the 5 bottles to the left look pretty naff.


I'd assumed the bottles on the left were the old branding.


----------



## nbray67

Got a text saying they'll be here Mon between 10.39-12.39.

Looking forward to seeing what they've sent.


----------



## Brian1612

GeeWhizRS said:


> I tried their Super Suds recently. Unimpressed. Would look elsewhere... you need more than advertised otherwise you get zero bubbles and its not slippery. If you use it at a strength so it performs it strips my gyeon wet coat. I'm saving it for a stripping wash only.


Nonsense imo. Takes a lot more than some ph neutral shampoo to strip wet coat unless you were using a brillo pad in conjunction with the super suds shampoo 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchunk

I ordered 2 but they are both almost the same contents, i will use it all but was not that impressed with what i received. But having said that it is a "mystery" box and the products are hopefully good quality.


----------



## Andyblue

bigchunk said:


> I ordered 2 but they are both almost the same contents, i will use it all but was not that impressed with what i received. But having said that it is a "mystery" box and the products are hopefully good quality.


What did you get ???


----------



## bildo

washingitagain said:


> I'd assumed the bottles on the left were the old branding.


You may want to take a closer look


----------



## wayne451

Blimey, I’ve just noticed that one of those 1 litre bottles is glass sealant! Brucie bargain. That’ll last you for life.

I think I paid £7.95 for 100ml of their glass sealant and I’ve still got loads left almost 2 years later.


----------



## cole_scirocco

wayne451 said:


> Blimey, I've just noticed that one of those 1 litre bottles is glass sealant! Brucie bargain. That'll last you for life.
> 
> I think I paid £7.95 for 100ml of their glass sealant and I've still got loads left almost 2 years later.


I'm proper hoping I get that!


----------



## wayne451

I’m getting tempted to buy one as well now in the hope of the glass sealant. It’s good stuff, it lasts 2 months easily before the performance starts to drop off. I can’t seem to find it on their site though...

I had told myself I wasn’t buying anymore detailing stuff until I finish other products off. Lets see how strong my resolve is after I’ve had a dozen drinks later on? :lol:


----------



## Gafferinc

Sadly no glass sealant. But for 14.99 im still pretty happy


----------



## minimadmotorman

Gafferinc said:


> Sadly no glass sealant. But for 14.99 im still pretty happy


That's a good one.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Andyblue said:


> That's a shame, what did you get ?


2 X heavy cut, 2 X glass cleaner, 2 X tyre gel, 1 x spray wax, 1 x hydro qd, 1 x odour eliminator, 1 hydrocoat hybrid, 2 X wheel cleaner


----------



## Lexus-is250

wayne451 said:


> Blimey, I've just noticed that one of those 1 litre bottles is glass sealant! Brucie bargain. That'll last you for life.
> 
> I think I paid £7.95 for 100ml of their glass sealant and I've still got loads left almost 2 years later.


Teller about it I told him the original price. Already said i shall be taking some off him as there is no way he will get through it. Hope mines as good.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gafferinc said:


> Sadly no glass sealant. But for 14.99 im still pretty happy


Good box I really want the leather cleaner

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gafferinc

Bloody typical - I have no use for it! We need a swap shop


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gafferinc said:


> Bloody typical - I have no use for it! We need a swap shop


That's what I've said to the son in laws. Mine and one of the others will arrive next week. One of them is currently using hydrocoat on anything that moves in the house. Shower screen, bath, sink etc

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Gafferinc said:


> Bloody typical - I have no use for it! We need a swap shop


Someone could start a thread in the swap section as quite a few members have ordered the deal "myself included" so when we all have are products and ones that we have no use for or intention of using we could swap/move them on....Just an idea.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue

minimadmotorman said:


> 2 X heavy cut, 2 X glass cleaner, 2 X tyre gel, 1 x spray wax, 1 x hydro qd, 1 x odour eliminator, 1 hydrocoat hybrid, 2 X wheel cleaner


Apart from the polish, I'd be happy with one of those sets :thumb:

Was it something specific you were after ?


----------



## wayne451

Andyblue said:


> Apart from the polish, I'd be happy with one of those sets :thumb:
> 
> Was it something specific you were after ?


I would too TBH. The one thing I'd not want would be waterless wash, just sounds a crazy concept. I don't really have any heavy cut polishes, loads of medium and mild ones but nothing particularly heavy, other than t-cut! :lol:

Anyone that gets the glass sealant should be on cloud 9!

Everything I've used of Car-Chems has been good stuff and I have taken advantage of many of their previous offers, be it Christmas or Black Friday.

Some of the stuff I've used of theirs is; QD, glass sealant, APC, TFR, 1900:1 shampoo, de-icer, pre-icer, deodoriser, glass cleaner, air freshener etc. Some of those don't seem to be listed on their website now though?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Brian1612 said:


> Nonsense imo. Takes a lot more than some ph neutral shampoo to strip wet coat unless you were using a brillo pad in conjunction with the super suds shampoo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I say what I see mate. This was evident on 2 cars and both had wet coat applied weeks apart but both had zero water beading after using a strong mix of super suds. Maybe try it yourself rather than question someone that actually has. :thumb:


----------



## kingswood

Ordered 2 boxes for me and my mates brother for xmas.......shall I take the best?! Lol

To be fair gave him the shampoo and decent quick detailer. The rest was duplicated. The 1900:1 is £18.50 a litre by its self so great value

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Glass Sealant in my mystery box but unfortunately it's the one that leaked on delivery  Can't fault Car-Chem is sorting out thou

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

Gafferinc said:


> Sadly no glass sealant. But for 14.99 im still pretty happy


That's exactly what I had, except I had Glass Sealant instead of Leather 2 in 1.

I've put some on the car already to see how it goes. With that much, and the glass cleaner, I can see all the windows and the shower getting it!


----------



## bigchunk

Andyblue said:


> What did you get ???


Got the following # 
2x Hydro quick detailer
2x Deep clean polish
2x Waterless wash and wax
2x Wheel cleaner (hoping this is decent)
2x Odor eliminator
1x Clear view glass cleaner
1x Surface enhancing quick detailer.

So, 3 litres of quick detailer is not ideal! :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

bigchunk said:


> Got the following #
> 
> 2x Hydro quick detailer
> 
> 2x Deep clean polish
> 
> 2x Waterless wash and wax
> 
> 2x Wheel cleaner (hoping this is decent)
> 
> 2x Odor eliminator
> 
> 1x Clear view glass cleaner
> 
> 1x Surface enhancing quick detailer.
> 
> So, 3 litres of quick detailer is not ideal! :lol:


Nice range of products - be interested in your thoughts on the surface enhancing QD ? is it just gloss booster ??

Enjoy using them :thumb:


----------



## bigchunk

Andyblue said:


> Nice range of products - be interested in your thoughts on the surface enhancing QD ? is it just gloss booster ??
> 
> Enjoy using them :thumb:


I'm not sure, will need to look into them all when i get home, as at work abroad just now, so all info on what i received came via the wife on whatsapp! :lol:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Received mine, wont use a couple of them though...

Leather 2 in 1
Odour illiminator
Multi clean.

But not bad for the rest.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cole_E91 said:


> Received mine, wont use a couple of them though...
> 
> Leather 2 in 1
> Odour illiminator
> Multi clean.
> 
> But not bad for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'd be happy with that lot

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Lexus-is250 said:


> I'd be happy with that lot
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Oh I am don't get me wrong, I just don't have leather or use multi clean at the mo.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cole_E91 said:


> Oh I am don't get me wrong, I just don't have leather or use multi clean at the mo.


I only want the leather cleaner for the sofa at home.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Lexus-is250 said:


> I only want the leather cleaner for the sofa at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Feel free to chuck me a few quid for it and I'll send it your way.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cole_E91 said:


> Feel free to chuck me a few quid for it and I'll send it your way.


Will see what happens when my box turns up. Either way for £15 the majority of the boxes have been well worth it.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Managed to swap the two products I didnt want with someone on Facebook who didnt want a Spray wax or Tyre Gel.

So, that makes me very happy now!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

I'll have to wait for christmas until I get mine as it's a gift. Hoping I don't get the heavy cut polish as I have no need for it!


----------



## minimadmotorman

:thumb:


Cole_E91 said:


> Managed to swap the two products I didnt want with someone on Facebook who didnt want a Spray wax or Tyre Gel.
> 
> So, that makes me very happy now!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gafferinc

If anyone is in North Wales and wants to swap something for my leather 2 in 1, let me know


----------



## cole_scirocco

Gafferinc said:


> If anyone is in North Wales and wants to swap something for my leather 2 in 1, let me know


I would have if I didnt swap last night matey.

I'm after a glass sealant now though haha.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

My lot now... rather happy!










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

That's a mega haul Cole.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Cyclonetog said:


> That's a mega haul Cole.


Cheers dude, gimme some glass sealant in swap for the multi clean then I'd be over the moon haha!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

I got a good selection across the two boxes I ordered although i cant see me using the two bottles of interior shine... I did get a few bottles that i cant find anywhere though if anyone can cast any light.

I got two bottles of wheel cleaner (not alloy clean or whatever the one on the website is). Its green in colour. Is it ph neutral? It's not fallout remover as I did try using it the other day and seems to do ok but I'd like more info before I use it every clean incase it starts affecting the c5 I have on there.

I also got a bottle of the hydro qd detailer and a bottle of quick detailer, again the normal quick detailer isnt on the site, any info?

TIA

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

I'm after swapping my Multiclean if anyone wants to swap.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS

DanWinfield said:


> I got a good selection across the two boxes I ordered although i cant see me using the two bottles of interior shine... I did get a few bottles that i cant find anywhere though if anyone can cast any light.
> 
> I got two bottles of wheel cleaner (not alloy clean or whatever the one on the website is). Its green in colour. Is it ph neutral? It's not fallout remover as I did try using it the other day and seems to do ok but I'd like more info before I use it every clean incase it starts affecting the c5 I have on there.
> 
> I also got a bottle of the hydro qd detailer and a bottle of quick detailer, again the normal quick detailer isnt on the site, any info?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


They will be part of their original products. Have a look on their original site here: https://car-chemoriginal.com/store/


----------



## minimadmotorman

Yep, I got 2 bottles of Wheel Cleaner which is purple. It seems very similar to Alloy Clean to use.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Other son in law got his today. Did well. Haven't got mine yet









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58

Very happy with my lot. Wheel Cleaner, Leather Cream, Glass Cleaner, Bug Remover, Multiclean, Hydro QD and Hydrocoat Hybrid.


----------



## tat

Received today:

Glass Cleaner
Glass Sealant
Multi Clean
Leather 2 in 1
Alloy Clean
Hydro QD

Happy with that. Was hoping for 1900:1 but was looking for glass cleaner, glass sealant and leather cleaner which I got.

Didn't get my free hydro coat hybrid though even though it was on the order. Was anyone else's missing?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Finally got mine today. Not too bad.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanRaven

Mine arrived today:



For those worried about being caught out by packaging, order 2 and they get packed inside a plain brown box :lol:

Decent haul to be honest, it is a lot of product when I was working through reducing out what I have, but it's so cheap it was rude not to


----------



## Bellaciao

How is everyone getting on with the sprays that were included, I got two boxes and ill add photos later but used a couple of sprays and feel they are not up to much!!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Bellaciao said:


> How is everyone getting on with the sprays that were included, I got two boxes and ill add photos later but used a couple of sprays and feel they are not up to much!!


I've only used the glass cleaner today, seems alright with decent spray output.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Bellaciao said:


> How is everyone getting on with the sprays that were included, I got two boxes and ill add photos later but used a couple of sprays and feel they are not up to much!!


I got a mix of triggers. I really like the car cosmetics style ones but some of these came with old style ones. However I've bought some empty bottles off eBay with triggers anyway.


----------



## Bill58

Cole_E91 said:


> I've only used the glass cleaner today, seems alright with decent spray output.


Same here. Only managed to use glass cleaner and the spray was good. I might also add that the glass cleaner produced good results.


----------



## sharrkey

2nd Box arrived yesterday  look forward to trying out Glass Sealant today weather permitting lol Gyeon Q2 view seems to have disappeared after 6 months use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Having issues uploading a picture so my two boxes contained :

1 x Pre Icer
2 x QD Detailer
2 Diffrent Glass cleaners
1 x Glass Sealant 
1 x 2n1 Leather Cleaner
1 x Heavy Cut Polish
1 x Odour Eliminator (Pink/Red)
1 x Waterless Wah and Wax
1 x Multiclean 
1 x Ultra Snowfoam

I Love the Carchem brand but some of there labeling is shocking. Over the last couple of months I have spent a few quid on 5ltrs ect and the labeling have been faded and squint, small issue but just not sleek or cutting enough. Just my opinion, does anyone feel the same or have had the same issues?


----------



## wayne451

The Christmas labels do look naff but then again, most of their stuff retails at about £10 for 500ml so you can understand them wanting to differentiate this offer to prevent people reselling.

At the end of the day, 6l of product for £15 is a an utter bargain, that’s £2.50 a litre! For that price they could’ve put labels on with gay porn for all I’d care! :lol:


----------



## Bellaciao

wayne451 said:


> The Christmas labels do look naff but then again, most of their stuff retails at about £10 for 500ml so you can understand them wanting to differentiate this offer to prevent people reselling.
> 
> At the end of the day, 6l of product for £15 is a an utter bargain, that's £2.50 a litre! For that price they could've put labels on with gay porn for all I'd care! :lol:


Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## atbalfour

wayne451 said:


> The Christmas labels do look naff but then again, most of their stuff retails at about £10 for 500ml so you can understand them wanting to differentiate this offer to prevent people reselling.
> 
> At the end of the day, 6l of product for £15 is a an utter bargain, that's £2.50 a litre! For that price they could've put labels on with gay porn for all I'd care! :lol:


You on those ciders again mate!? Hopefully Royal Mail aren't doing any late deliveries tonight :lol:


----------



## JonnyW

Happy with my selection!


----------



## Cyclonetog

Anybody know much about the waterless wash and wax?

I got 2 boxes and they both had one in, they were xmas presents so I need to advise the people I gifted to to.


----------



## RT1994

Cyclonetog said:


> Anybody know much about the waterless wash and wax?
> 
> I got 2 boxes and they both had one in, they were xmas presents so I need to advise the people I gifted to to.


If it's the same one as I received (off white colour wash & wax), then this is the only link I could find to it as it's a Car-Chem original product I believe. Not much more than it details on the bottle but may help:

https://car-chemoriginal.com/store/waterless/waterless-wash-white-500ml


----------



## Rob D 88

Mrs got me one for Christmas.










Got this lot so I think I did ok!


----------



## washingitagain

I got:

Glass cleaner
Hydro QD
Glass sealant
Alloy clean
Multi clean
Leather 2 in 1

Pretty pleased especially the glass sealant as if it's as good as Rain X that litre will last me years! (although can't seem to find any product info about it)


----------



## wayne451

Here you go washingitsgain;

https://car-chemoriginal.com/store/exterior/glass-care/carchem-ultra-glass-sealant-v2


----------



## Lexus-is250

washingitagain said:


> I got:
> 
> Glass cleaner
> Hydro QD
> Glass sealant
> Alloy clean
> Multi clean
> Leather 2 in 1
> 
> Pretty pleased especially the glass sealant as if it's as good as Rain X that litre will last me years! (although can't seem to find any product info about it)


It should wipe the floor with rain x

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

wayne451 said:


> Here you go washingitsgain;
> 
> https://car-chemoriginal.com/store/exterior/glass-care/carchem-ultra-glass-sealant-v2


Cheers. I wasn't sure as slightly different naming.

Apparently I'll be doing our sofas with the leather cleaner too!


----------



## bildo

wayne451 said:


> Here you go washingitsgain;
> 
> https://car-chemoriginal.com/store/exterior/glass-care/carchem-ultra-glass-sealant-v2


Are we sure the product in these packages is the V2? Given the size of it, and the price, is there any way that this could possibly be the 'V1' version which they're trying to offload? That would make more sense to me, personally.


----------



## wayne451

bildo said:


> Are we sure the product in these packages is the V2? Given the size of it, and the price, is there any way that this could possibly be the 'V1' version which they're trying to offload? That would make more sense to me, personally.


Obviously only Car-Chen can categorically answer that but I recall that the promo did say it included test products, limited editions or the like?

Bear in mind that the oldest review on their website for the V2 is Jan 2013, I'll hazard a guess that it's not something that pre-dates that as I'm sure they'd have opted to move stuff on sooner rather than store it for at least 7 years?

I find their new website really awful to use and you can't even find glass sealant on it, so it may be that they've not carried it forward for their new branding?


----------



## kingswood

car chems done us a solid selling us these cheap........lets get them to 100 posts!

technically spam post but it is xmas! x


----------



## Andyblue

kingswood said:


> car chems done us a solid selling us these cheap........lets get them to 100 posts!
> 
> technically spam post but it is xmas! x


There you go - I'll oblige :thumb:

Look some excellent products people have got...


----------



## bildo

wayne451 said:


> Obviously only Car-Chen can categorically answer that but I recall that the promo did say it included test products, limited editions or the like?
> 
> Bear in mind that the oldest review on their website for the V2 is Jan 2013, I'll hazard a guess that it's not something that pre-dates that as I'm sure they'd have opted to move stuff on sooner rather than store it for at least 7 years?
> 
> I find their new website really awful to use and you can't even find glass sealant on it, so it may be that they've not carried it forward for their new branding?


In the nicest possible way, I don't think we'll be getting a response from them on the matter anytime soon.

As much as I like their products, their customer support isn't much better than the website, unfortunately. :tumbleweed:


----------



## washingitagain

Anyone used the Hydrocoat Hybrid yet?


----------



## Exotica

washingitagain said:


> I got:
> 
> Glass cleaner
> Hydro QD
> Glass sealant
> Alloy clean
> Multi clean
> Leather 2 in 1
> 
> Pretty pleased especially the glass sealant as if it's as good as Rain X that litre will last me years! (although can't seem to find any product info about it)


The glass sealant smells like the glass cleaner/ panel prep.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Yeah there is another thread on it. Personally I've found it ok and as I got a litre of it I'm happy. Very slick and looked good on mine but doubt it will last for ages. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

washingitagain said:


> Anyone used the Hydrocoat Hybrid yet?


Not yet, waiting for some better weather but may read up on it.


----------



## washingitagain

Cole_E91 said:


> Not yet, waiting for some better weather but may read up on it.


Me too.

It looks like you apply in by pad (i.e. like a wax / sealant) rather than like a detailing spray sprayed onto the panel.


----------



## Fatboy40

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416893


----------



## cole_scirocco

washingitagain said:


> Me too.
> 
> It looks like you apply in by pad (i.e. like a wax / sealant) rather than like a detailing spray sprayed onto the panel.


Yeah, I googled the product on the Car Chem website and it seems relatively user friendly by doing it in that method.


----------



## wayne451

I topped up all my glass yesterday with my existing Car-Chen glass sealant which was bought a couple of years ago as a 100ml bottle. Got about 25% of it left now.

Really regret not taking part in this offer, I’d have been ecstatic to get 1 litre of glass sealant. That’d last me about 20 years! :lol:


----------



## bigchunk

So, i got home in late January to finally get the chance to use some of my two mystery box contents.
Unfortunately with the weather being so bad for the five weeks i was home i only got the chance to try out the wheel cleaner, but have to say i was very impressed with it. all three cars at my home had not been cleaned in over 7 weeks while i was away (two of them used quite a lot, the other one hardly at all) the two cars that had been used the most were filthy, especially the wheels, sprayed all wheels with the wheel cleaner and the came up very well, only had to give them a light contact wash after, also cleaned up the tyres well too.
Anyone else used much from your mystery box, if so what are your thoughts on the products you used?


----------



## cole_scirocco

I have used more or less everything in my box and love the products, certainly will be buying more.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Used a few bits and they have all been good. Hydrocoat hybrid although I'm not sure how long it lasts leaves a lovely finish. The quick detailer I used yesterday left a nice glossy finish but I think it has some hydrocoat in it. Wheel cleaner very good. I have the fine polish as well which I'm going to use as spring prep. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

I'm saving the Hydrocoat Hybrid. Do you think that needs to go onto a surface which doesn't have any waxes or sealants on or doesn't it matter? I was thinking of using the Car-chem all in one polish followed by that but maybe that's not correct?


----------



## Lexus-is250

washingitagain said:


> I'm saving the Hydrocoat Hybrid. Do you think that needs to go onto a surface which doesn't have any waxes or sealants on or doesn't it matter? I was thinking of using the Car-chem all in one polish followed by that but maybe that's not correct?


Think it's worth a go on bare paint but definitely more than one coat. Was ok on my car but the son in laws it doesn't bond to it at all well, but it does on his windows. Weird. When it's on its unbelievably slick and the water runs off mine at really low speeds.

I'd maybe try the polish but most of their stuff contains fillers as once it fails your back to square one. Id contact them to ask if they all work together.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40

Lexus-is250 said:


> Think it's worth a go on bare paint but definitely more than one coat.


Best result I've had is treating it as if you would a coating, applied with the usual foam block and suede microfiber as it's too oily for anything else, and as we're not talking a true coating you can go round most of car (if not all of a small car) before going back to the start and buffing it (also it seems to benefit from being left for longer to cure / the carrier to evaporate). I then waited around an hour and followed with a second coat like you said.

The results were very good with multiple coats and a longer cure, nice and smooth with very impressive beading. However, I found the lifespan disappointing and only lasting marginally longer than a single coat.

For me the results are good if you put the effort it, it's just that considering the time taken to get them there are better alternatives but they're not as cheap.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Fatboy40 said:


> Best result I've had is treating it as if you would a coating, applied with the usual foam block and suede microfiber as it's too oily for anything else, and as we're not talking a true coating you can go round most of car (if not all of a small car) before going back to the start and buffing it (also it seems to benefit from being left for longer to cure / the carrier to evaporate). I then waited around an hour and followed with a second coat like you said.
> 
> The results were very good with multiple coats and a longer cure, nice and smooth with very impressive beading. However, I found the lifespan disappointing and only lasting marginally longer than a single coat.
> 
> For me the results are good if you put the effort it, it's just that considering the time taken to get them there are better alternatives but they're not as cheap.


I used a microfiber pad to apply and did the same as you. Applied and went round the car without buffing off but it was quite cool. It just seems to fail really quickly as I dont think it likes bonding to much but the finish I really like.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Used the Pre Icer and just came out really thick and not sure how it should be applied (put a thread in the Car Chem section but no reply).

Leather Cleaner, really impressed with it. Smelt funky but cleaned the leather up great.

Glass Clean, Again really good produce

Big thumbs up from me !!


----------



## bigchunk

good to see the positive feedback on most of what has been used, i'm back at work now for another 6 weeks, but will hopefully get the chance to use more of what i received when i get back in April.


----------



## washingitagain

I've used the wheel cleaner - I don't normally use a wheel cleaner, just normal shampoo. It's nice to apply the product directly on the wheels so I guess makes life a bit easier.

I'm in a minority here in that I don't normally use an APC but I did use the Car-chem one ('multiclean') to tidy up under the bonnet at the weekend. Did a good job (I wasn't looking for perfection but it seemed to make light of the grime).

The QD was fine but didn't seem to retain protection for long.

Glass cleaner has been very good and will last me ages!

I'm still finishing off my Rain X so not used the sealant yet.

As mentioned above, not used the Hydrocoat Hybrid yet. It sounds more appropriate for the summer so think I'll save it for then.

I'd do the deal again as it was such good value, even if I'd only got a couple of products worth having.

Oh and I did the leather sofas with the leather cleaner!


----------



## washingitagain

Had a go with the Hydrocoat Hybrid yesterday seeing as had time on my hands. As others have said, it goes on really easily, buffs off easily too. A nice shine too and I can't believe how little I used. No rain forecast for once so can't speak for beading or longevity.


----------



## Imprezaworks

How we all getting on, who’s used what????.

Have a few things in my basket


----------



## Peirre

With the new BF discounts I’ve ordered 5ltrs of iron detox and 5ltrs of tyre gel


----------



## washingitagain

Peirre said:


> With the new BF discounts I've ordered 5ltrs of iron detox and 5ltrs of tyre gel


5 litres of tyre gel - you must be in the trade as I've been using mine a year and my 500ml has hardly gone down!


----------



## minimadmotorman

I've got 500ml on the shelf and been using my 100ml sample for a year and barely used a 1/3rd! lol



washingitagain said:


> 5 litres of tyre gel - you must be in the trade as I've been using mine a year and my 500ml has hardly gone down!


----------



## brobbo

I bought 
Citrus Clean - 5L
Pre Soak+ Snow Foam - 5L
Total Clean - 5L
Prep Panel Wipe - 5L
Clear View Glass Cleaner - 5L
Ceramic Fabric Seal - 1L

Every product I’ve used from car chem has been decent especially the 1900-1 shampoo and the iron decon (which is half the price of competition)

Sometimes I don’t see the benefit of spending excessive amounts on detailing products. Turtle wax sealant and rinse and shine are good examples of this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kingswood

i can vouch for these - used them for years.


----------



## Kenan

Just ordered the following -

5 litres of Total Clean
5 litres of Pre Soak +
5 Litres of Screen Wash Rain Resist
5 litres of De-Icer 

All for just over £40.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Imagine their delivery schedule lol


----------



## Lexus-is250

And the fact they are still making a profit. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## brobbo

Lexus-is250 said:


> And the fact they are still making a profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Exactly, so how much are some of the other company's making such as carbon collective and the like

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

I doubt if they are making profit on this sale.
I think they are getting rid of old stock ready for a brand and products refresh.


----------



## Kenan

RS3 said:


> I doubt if they are making profit on this sale.
> I think they are getting rid of old stock ready for a brand and products refresh.


All their new products are also in the sale, which is mostly what I purchased.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## brobbo

RS3 said:


> I doubt if they are making profit on this sale.
> I think they are getting rid of old stock ready for a brand and products refresh.


Actually.... A lot of products from. Carchem were new released products






Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N

They probably aren't making a profit but are gaining lots of new customers and getting there products out there which is more beneficial.


----------



## Dipesh

Great products. I'll be ordering tomorrow once I have a stock take lol

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

I got the 5l of iron detox in their last deal along with the QD. Was impressed with the detox, easy to use and worked a treat. Still waiting to try the QD. Will definitely try their other products.


----------



## Andysm

All they seem to have done is added a lot of their original ‘trade’ products to their cosmetics line up now.

I don’t know why but they have also added another 1900:1 shampoo to the range now which doesn’t seem any different to the one already there&#55358;&#56784;


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've been using Car Chem products for years and I have only ever not liked ONE product. Back in 2014 I bought, if I remember correctly, Trim Gel or Tyre Gel (pinkish colour), which I thought was awful...
However many moons have passed and I've no longer a need for a trim gel so its not on my shopping list, so please let me know if this product has changed. I'm sure it has and I'm sure it's been perfected.

I used to buy a LOT of products through Car Chem as I did at one point have a small Mobile setup.

Snow Foam - Brilliant and was a great cost
Shampoo - Always been brilliant and I'd very often have my own scent
Revolt - There wasn't and I believe there isn't a product on the market that matches its cost
TFR - the price was great
Glass Cleaner - I've had loads of brands and this and AutoSmart are on par with one another (This wins on price)
Quick Detailer - I used to buy this in 5L bottles and steam through it for friends cars at shows etc.. great product
Air freshener - My only gripe with this was that I couldn't use it fast enough and the smell would go off... the only reason for this was because it lasted so long in the car :lol:
Hydro Coat - At the time... This product changed the game! It was a better cost than competitors and I still use it, its great.

Oh and the best bit for me was... I used to decant the 5L bottles into 500ml bottles for presents for friends and I ran a few competitions on DW where id give away 500ml bottles of various items etc... Car Chem would print stickers for my bottles and usually throw them in free. 

I can't fault them, although I am a little annoyed I can't log in on my old account anymore :lol:

so if you ask me, are they worth a punt... 

YES, some of their products will be your new "Go To" and you'll be looking out for their discounts and deals as much as the rest of us :thumb:


----------



## washingitagain

20vKarlos said:


> I've been using Car Chem products for years and I have only ever not liked ONE product. Back in 2014 I bought, if I remember correctly, Trim Gel or Tyre Gel (pinkish colour), which I thought was awful...
> However many moons have passed and I've no longer a need for a trim gel so its not on my shopping list, so please let me know if this product has changed. I'm sure it has and I'm sure it's been perfected.
> 
> I used to buy a LOT of products through Car Chem as I did at one point have a small Mobile setup.
> 
> Snow Foam - Brilliant and was a great cost
> Shampoo - Always been brilliant and I'd very often have my own scent
> Revolt - There wasn't and I believe there isn't a product on the market that matches its cost
> TFR - the price was great
> Glass Cleaner - I've had loads of brands and this and AutoSmart are on par with one another (This wins on price)
> Quick Detailer - I used to buy this in 5L bottles and steam through it for friends cars at shows etc.. great product
> Air freshener - My only gripe with this was that I couldn't use it fast enough and the smell would go off... the only reason for this was because it lasted so long in the car :lol:
> Hydro Coat - At the time... This product changed the game! It was a better cost than competitors and I still use it, its great.
> 
> Oh and the best bit for me was... I used to decant the 5L bottles into 500ml bottles for presents for friends and I ran a few competitions on DW where id give away 500ml bottles of various items etc... Car Chem would print stickers for my bottles and usually throw them in free.
> 
> I can't fault them, although I am a little annoyed I can't log in on my old account anymore :lol:
> 
> so if you ask me, are they worth a punt...
> 
> YES, some of their products will be your new "Go To" and you'll be looking out for their discounts and deals as much as the rest of us :thumb:


I've said on here a few times how much I like their stuff. I like how it's made by them, no fancy packaging and branding (which customers pay extra for).

On your tyre / trim point. I have the 'tyre and trim' which I agree is rather watery and doesn't really last. Their tyre gel is excellent and I think strikes a balance between lasting and not being overly oily/sticky.

I bought a few bits in their sale but didn't need much. I'm going to give the car light polish early next year so bought some of their light compound and their new 'Sapphire' wax which was half price.

Their 5 for £10 is always a good deal too as some things I don't need much of (e.g. tar and glue remover).


----------



## TonyHill

The tyre gel must have been tweaked since your last use. It's great, easy to apply, good longevity, and smells nice too! :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

I tried not too purchase anything but the prices were just far too tempting.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

I caught this deal (thanks again DW...) and only got myself 3x 1L of the Glass Cleaner Sealant thing. Some for the windows at home, some for my car and some for a friend. Was bummed I had pushed send for the glass stuff before realising it was Car Chem that do the 1900:1 Shampoo.

Quite excited to try something new as I havent tired car chem before. Reading the reviews, looks promising!


----------



## pt1

I ended up getting super suds shampoo, glass cleaner, iron detox, a wheel brush and some panel prep. Amazing prices, Hopefully they are nice products 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

